# Cubans on Craigslist Tampa???? Are They Legit?



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

While surfing Craigslist Tampa, I came across this posting! I am far from the expert on non cuban cigars never mind the Holy Grails themselves!! I was wondering what some of you all that are more than well versed in Cubans thought about this post and if they are the real deal or counterfiets. Also I am curious, if they are real is this a good price. I am not sure what the tell tale signs are for the cigars being counterfiet. Well here is the craigslist posting: Thanx Stew

http://images.craigslist.org/5I65K15Jc3Ef3K63Jdca3d0ca3ca35bd71ebc.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/5Id5F25H23M43Jf3Heca387d68c9d116c1bc3.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/5G15E45J33K43L83H9ca33f2a142d848b1710.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/5N45G15Eb3M83J53H8ca3b644f3b833e415c2.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/5Ld5Ed5J43K13I73N4ca3507e468aeb5f1bca.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/5N25Gf5H33E33J23Hfca368a702c6058b1ebf.jpg


 Location: Riverview
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3314504403

[HR][/HR]

Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I keep seeing CL posts where these people were gifted cigars and they just happen to not smoke themselves.... The bands look off to me and I would stay far far away from anything like this in CL


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm very curious to see what the verdict is myself! It's difficult to really tell from the quality of the pictures, but the wrappers do seem to have some discoloration which is a cause for concern. I am curious what the experts say though 

Edit: Another thing to keep in mind, even if by some chance they are legit, how have they been stored? If these are being sold by a non-smoker, chances are that they have not been stored properly


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanx Eric, to me they look pretty real but I have a very untrained eye for cubans. What arfe soem of the things you look at to determine if they are legit?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder what TonyBrooklyn, Havanajohn and the rest of the experts think on this one.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Pale Horse said:


> I'm very curious to see what the verdict is myself! It's difficult to really tell from the quality of the pictures, but the wrappers do seem to have some discoloration which is a cause for concern. I am curious what the experts say though
> 
> Edit: Another thing to keep in mind, even if by some chance they are legit, how have they been stored? If these are being sold by a non-smoker, chances are that they have not been stored properly


Good Point Aaron, how long they have been stored at room temp is a huge thing to take inot consideration and if they have been is it possible to save them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

Honestly, the bands don't look off to me, but I am not an expert. I just look at the dots, and they don't seem to be covered by the gold border. The wrappers do seem to be slightly discolored, there is also a fairly sizeable difference in the wrapper shade from light to dark.I am definitely no authority though, so I'm very interested in what the experts say


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

It seems as if the bar code is still intact with the numbers below the bar code as well. Ask him for those numbers then go to habanos.com and they have a "number check" that will tell you whether or not those cigars are authentic or not, as well as what cigars should be in that box.

edit: Stamp to Verify


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking at the wrappers they do appear to be discolored but could that possibly be from the camera flash?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

stew said:


> Looking at the wrappers they do appear to be discolored but could that possibly be from the camera flash?


That is possible, it doesn't appear to be a terribly good quality photo so that is definitely a possiblity.

I really like Terry's idea about running the box code, that might tell a lot, but used boxes can be bought so it isn't a guarantee


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

The label has the genuine hologram on it, (Could be stolen from the factory), but it looks like the person selling has put it on incorrectly (so not put on in the factory), it should go from 'almost' the edge of the box at the bottom and the remainder (about half) over the top of the box. the habonos sticker is in the correct corner and looks like its been put on properly. the sticks themselves look to light (may be my poor graphics card). The gold writing doesnt look right either, the fonts should be sliughtly raised to the eye where as the font is flat with the rest of the band..

Whilst i wouldnt like to say for certain they are fake, i wouldnt chance it unless he is selling them for pennies!

When you get fakes they are left to the person recieving them to put the stickers on etc.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I thought the bands and cigars were passable - the thing I would be concerned about is the sale of a cuban product openly on a public listing = a huge "no,no". I'm surprised the item hasn't already been pulled but I'm also not a craigs list person.

I think the only way to be sure is by box code, personal inspection of cigars and bands, and someone knowledgeable with what the Esplendido box itself looks like.

PS - Stew, come to the Ybor City Cigar Fest 11/17/12!! you can PM me about it


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

They have the classic fake "C", no?


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanx for all the feedback so far, it has been very educational...i am very skeptical and would rather purchase from a trusted & reputable fender.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Reg said:


> They have the classic fake "C", no?


Reg, what do you mean by the classic fake "C"??? is the C in Cohiba the wrong font????


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

stew said:


> Reg, what do you mean by the classic fake "C"??? is the C in Cohiba the wrong font????


In the second picture the "C" in "Cuba" looks wrong to me. Specifically, the tail of the bottom loop.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

There are certainly some convincing fakes out there. Sometimes the only way to tell is to smoke one. Anyone that has smoked enough legit cuban cigars can spot a pretender. I steer clear of wasting my money on cigars that did not come from my trusted and verified sources.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Reg, i see what you are talking about, the bottom loop on the C crosses over and it should't.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2012)

stew said:


> i am very skeptical and would rather purchase from a trusted & reputable fender.


Agreed, there is absolutely no sense in risking it. I'd rather have $400 in legit CCs than rolling the dice and very possibly ending up with a $400 box of worthless fakes


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I just wouldn't trust anything like that on Craigslist, period. Why bother, when there are perfectly legitimate sources out there? Who would give a non-smoker THAT expensive of a gift??


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I edited out the contact info.......

"Pass"


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Don't take this the way it probably will read, buuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttt: who in the heck in their right mind is ever going to go to Craigslist to buy cigars let alone Cuban Cigars? This is one of those "come on, Man" moments. Get your stash from a reputable dealer and save yourself the embarassment of having to come back here to complain that someone ripped you off.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

best advice on this thread...ebay , craigs list ... you get what you play for.

reputable dealers are not that rare...TRUST your vendor.

derrek



capttrips said:


> Don't take this the way it probably will read, buuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttttttt: who in the heck in their right mind is ever going to go to Craigslist to buy cigars let alone Cuban Cigars? This is one of those "come on, Man" moments. Get your stash from a reputable dealer and save yourself the embarassment of having to come back here to complain that someone ripped you off.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Partagas/ Bolivar Cigars

This is a San Diego Craigslist post


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

andrprosh said:


> Partagas/ Bolivar Cigars
> 
> This is a San Diego Craigslist post


Got 'em cheap from Mexico, I'm sure. Where are you at in SD, by the way? Frequent any of the B&Ms out here?


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

Fake. Too much black above the dots and the wrong font in the cursive script. Also that dress box would be naked. It would be in a white cardboard box with the seal and hologram on that.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

this is a real esplendido. The "c" in cuba is wrong on the CL ones as well as the black on the band above the dots....


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's extremely easy to get authentic cohiba bands and boxes from a box that was previously smoked. All they do is glue the bands as best possible to a similar vitola and use the previous box with all the authentic seals. It sucks the length people go to scam others. I look at cl listings for entertainment and get my habanos from a trusted vendor.

Edit:
Here is an example of the cl listings these clowns post in my area.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/atq/3293467862.html

Check out the text, lmao!

"smuggled some real Cuban cigars from Dominican republic. these cigars aren't legal in the u.s. which makes them very expensive and scarce. I have a whole box of them. The box has Cuba stamped on the back of it which is proof that they aren't fake Cubans. Normally, i can charge about $80 a piece over here for one, but because i want to share the wealth with long time cigar smokers, ill charge $20 a piece. Ill even show you the box that they came in if you think its a replica Cuban because they do make those at some Cigar spots in the U.S. "

Price is firm, no lowballers, no spammers, no scammers. **And dont set me up with the police eithe"

Edit: 
I have nothing to do right now so I just texted him for some fun. I asked him for the box code and more pics.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I heard the ATF is running specials..


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Walking a fine line here guys
Closing it up


----------

